# Mk2 Convertible Top Problem - Defective F171 / F202 Hall Sensors



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

I've read through the battery replacement KB but I'm still a little confused so I just wanted to check. 
My car doesn't appear to have the battery module from what I can see (2008 roadster). The battery I fitted (the only one halfords listed as being compatible) is 5Ah higher than the original. Do I need to do anything or not?
I believe the battery was the original which is surprising for the age of the car. It wasn't dead and started fine, but on its way out so I replaced before getting stranded. Pics of old and new.

My other query is with the roof. I've ALWAYS had intermittent issues with it. Luckily I have vagcom to keep reprogramming it. i actually keep a laptop in the boot for this very purpose! It mostly relates to the right flap motor. I have followed the guide and cleaned the contacts until it was shiny new but it wasn't long before the issue returned. Recently it was also showing low voltage errors which is part of the reason I replaced the battery. Rather than the typical issue of the flaps opening but roof not raising, it would get almost to the top and stop. 
Since putting in the new battery the roof still isn't working. I've cleared the codes and tried to run the flap initialisation but even when running this sequence it now fails to open. It's coming up with:

02000 - Switch Position 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

On the odd occasion it will open but it takes a lot of clearing codes, turning the engine off/on etc. I've given up for tonight as it's refusing to budge. I managed to open it only once since fitting the new battery but not whilst running the initialisation. 
If I'm now ONLY getting this code, could it still be the flap causing the issue or is there actually a switch somewhere at fault?
Last week the roof went all the way up but the latch lock failed to move into the open position to then be able to close and lock onto the frame if that's any help? I had to do a few resets and when opening the roof, the lock opened so then I could close the roof again and get it to latch. 
I'm too scared to manually unlock/lock the roof after shearing the tool off inside the cog on my last TT when the same issue occurred.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't help with the roof prob, but the higher capacity battery will be fine.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Would you be so kind and post your entire fault scan text file? When you post it, start the text with {code} and end it with {/code}. Note, replace "{" for "[" and it will look like something like this...


```
Address 26: Auto Roof        Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl   
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B   
Component: 256 VSG TT      H13 0100     
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000   
VCID: 3E24CEC1EC713567696-806A

1 Fault Found: 03247 - Sensor for Canopy Flap; Right (G597)         
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent         
Freeze Frame:                
Fault Status: 00101000                
Fault Priority: 2                
Fault Frequency: 7                
Reset counter: 3                
Mileage: 86561 km                
Time Indication: 0                
Date: 2018.03.25                
Time: 14:13:20
```


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sounds like one of the microswitches is faulty such that you are getting a 'roof open' and 'roof closed' signal at the sam time.

See

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02000

You really need VCDS to look at the signals to work out what is happening.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The DTC:

02000 - Switch Position
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Any fault in Address 26 will cause the top to stop working. The system is programmed to disable the center console switch, so I suspect the 02000 Switch Position may be referring to the Center Console Switch.

We need to see your Address 26 faults to see which switch/sensors is throwing a DTC since you haven't identified which sensor/switch is reporting the DTC.

In the example above; *1 Fault Found: 03247 - Sensor for Canopy Flap; Right (G597*) G597 is the defective switch/sensor.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to reply everyone. Full scan comes up with this currently:

```
1 Fault Found:
02000 - Switch Position 
 008 - Implausible Signal
 Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 01101000
 Fault Priority: 2
 Fault Frequency: 1
 Reset counter: 3
 Mileage: 167336 km
 Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2021.07.24
 Time: 00:13:14
```
One thing to add, the roof has been taken off by an indie to replace the hydraulic pipes if this could be related/

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So that's it? That's the only DTC reported under Address 28? Odd. :?

Can you please post the entire scan, not just Address 26? Just curious if there are any other faults anywhere else that might possibly be related.

You could perform a power-on manual open-close and check to see if all the switches/sensors are triggering or not (see image below). Big PITA, but it's one way to do it.

Personally, I'd take it back and have them get it working for you since you probably paid good money to get it repaired. If any indy pulled the top, then you may want to take it back and have him sort it out as it should still be under warranty.

Having said that, as soon as you post your entire fault scan, I will post on the Ross Tech Forum (they always require a full fault scan) and see if Uwe Ross and his merry band of code chasers can sort it.  This is a puzzler!!

*FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Convertible Top Fault Codes & Adaptation*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1829258


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup, that's the lot!

I can't do a manual open/close anymore. I can't find the hydraulics release screw sticking the driver in the hole of the boot like i used to which is why i keep the laptop in the car. Just seem to hit a flat plate of metal. My guess is that they put the pump back in it's casing on its side!!! It's such a chore getting access that i haven't bothered to get in there to check.

As mentioned before, when the right flap threw up a code i knew where the close sequence stopped. This is different because it either won't open at all or it almost closes but doesn't open the lock latches to then close onto the A pillar. So it halts at this point. Different to before.....

Also, i set the horn to beep to confirm the car is locked. This is no longer happening so i think it's because the car thinks the roof isn't fully locked into place. Proper messed up!

I'll get a full scan for you within a couple of days. IIRC it's just the radio (because i fitted the RNSE and didn't change the antenna) and the driver door lock which is ceased when unlocking with the fob which is showing codes at the moment.

I can only assume that MAYBE the right flap is causing it but because of clearing codes so much and changing the battery it's left the car in a confused state and only showing the switch position sensor. It's a shame that cleaning the contacts on the flap motor didn't sort it. Wish i'd just replaced the part some time ago as it's easy to do.

Appreciate your interest in helping 

Nick


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you can't do a manual open close, then definitely take it back and have the indy investigate what's wrong.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

i'm just worried it will cost me more.... it's been a few months because summer here this year has been rubbish + becoming a home worker i've hardly used it. Have a feeling it's been too long to take it back.

Will grab you the full scan and see where we go from there


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It shouldn't cost you anything. If the roof hasn't been working right after having it installed, and especially if you can't get to the hydraulic pump release valve, the shop that did the work needs to stand behind their workmanship and it needs to be checked.

If they damaged a sensor during installation or something's still not working right, they need to get it sorted. It should still be under warranty.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

So i'm having one last stab before booking back in at the indie.

Full scan:

```
Wednesday,28,July,2021,18:21:27:62939
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

VIN: TRUZZZ8J781038061   License Plate:
Mileage: 167540km-104104mi   Repair Order:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 26 37 42 44 46 47 52 56 77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J781038061   Mileage: 167540km/104104miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 N    HW: 8J0 907 115
   Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0010 
   Revision: 5BH16---    Serial number: AUX7Z0H0FNP0FC
   Coding: 0113000318070060
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 614 517     HW: 8J0 614 517
   Component: ESP MK60E1          0130 
   Revision: 00H52001   
   Coding: 0017424
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: EADBA423C58AB24EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AG    HW: 8J0 820 043 AG
   Component: J255  Klima 1 Zone  0080 
   Revision: 00H07004    Serial number: 00000001078306
   Coding: 1574148
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 6BD521274A702B46511-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K    HW: 8P0 907 279 K
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H54 2501 
   Revision: 00H54000    Serial number: 00000008005456
   Coding: E1041E8280141C004F1800001800000000085E075C21080E000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 4581B79F0C543D36E75-8010

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU354   H08 0070 
   Coding: 00064784
   Shop #: WSC 01236

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 B  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0100 
   Coding: 00149804
   Shop #: WSC 01236

1 Fault Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X)
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01111100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 75
                    Mileage: 167542 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2021.07.25
                    Time: 19:39:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 13.70 V
                        OFF
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 959 655     HW: 8J0 959 655
   Component: -t Airbag 9.43  H02 0020 
   Revision: 93H02002    Serial number: 0036K002AS0Q 
   Coding: 0011636
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: F9F98B6FB02C09D653D-80AC

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB406C38499Y

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB406C30520C

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63747RB4036F3040E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F    HW: 8P0 953 549 F
   Component: J0527           H36 0070 
   Coding: 0004011
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 4189A38F187C1116DBD-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
   Component: E0221           H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 E    HW: 8J0 920 980 E
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H23 0150 
   Revision: D0H23003    Serial number: 2240H003103035
   Coding: 0004428
   Shop #: WSC 40407 002 1048576
   VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 P    HW: 1K0 907 951
   Component: J533__Gateway   H16 0191 
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 2000K08122021B
   Coding: E9801F265006025101
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 E    HW: 8J0 920 980 E
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H23 0150 
   Revision: D0H23003    Serial number: AUX7Z0H0FNP0FC
   Shop #: WSC 77101 210 01865
   VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof        Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
   Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
   Component: 256 VSG TT      H14 0110 
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3E73D87369826EEEA6F-806B

1 Fault Found:
02000 - Switch Position
            008 - Implausible Signal
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 3
                    Mileage: 167548 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2021.07.28
                    Time: 18:18:31

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D    HW: 8J0 035 193 D
   Component: RNS-E PU EU     H06 0220 
   Revision: 0000012S    Serial number: AUZBZ7LD401740
   Coding: 0619757
   Shop #: WSC 00493 128 21355
   VCID: 2B55E1278AF0EB46111-807E

1 Fault Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio Intermediate Frequency (IF) Output to Antenna Amplifier
            007 - Short to Ground
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100111
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 72
                    Mileage: 167336 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2021.07.24
                    Time: 00:47:33

             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 167330 km
                    Count: 2407
                    Clock: 00:47

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J7 959 801 D    HW: 8J7 959 801 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         H02 0060 
   Coding: 0004661
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3D71DF7F648475F6BF5-8068

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220)
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 8J2 909 143 C
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.157 H08 1903 
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3169F34FA8DC81962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
   Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
   Component:    KSG          H11 0080 
   Coding: 1890300241182D090F0FC89AD633
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3561C75F5CB4ADB6775-8060

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177
   Component: DWA-Sensor      H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J7 959 802 D    HW: 8J7 959 802 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         H02 0060 
   Coding: 0004660
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3E73D87369826EEEA6F-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D    HW: 8J0 035 193 D
   Component: RNS-E PU EU     H06 0220 
   Revision: 0000012S    Serial number: AUZBZ7LD401740
   Coding: 0619757
   Shop #: WSC 00493 128 21355
   VCID: 2B55E1278AF0EB46111-807E

1 Fault Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio Intermediate Frequency (IF) Output to Antenna Amplifier
            007 - Short to Ground
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100111
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 72
                    Mileage: 167336 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2021.07.24
                    Time: 00:47:33

             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 167330 km
                    Count: 2407
                    Clock: 00:47

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 Q    HW: 8P0 862 335 Q
   Component: FSE_255x BT     H26 0350 
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000005553557
   Coding: 0011422
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 4487AA9B076E043EF0B-8011

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```
With the code cleared and roof looking like it was going to behave i tried another adaption. It appeared to go down OK but once the roof was stowed, the windows did a crazy dance just going up and down like something wasn't happy. I gave up holding the open button and went for the open process.
The roof got right to the closed position but the lock failed to open again to then close/latch onto the pillar. See pic attached. At this point i got the roof cannot operate message on the dash and this brought the switch position fault back up in the logs.

I couldn't for the life of me get it to clear the code and operate the roof again. Last time, once i cleared things, pressing the roof open button opened the latches, so i could then press the close button and have the latch close onto the pillar locking it into place.
As the rain was coming i went to resort to the crank and manually lock it - Turns out it's missing!!!!
In the end, opening the roof with the key in the door and then closing it via the same method had my roof securely locked in place ready for the storm!


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a few more things to add.....

Just noticed i missed the message from John RE the measuring blocks. I just went back out to grab these measurements and have attached a screen print.

Whilst i was there, i checked the error codes again. For the first time ever, i have a new code referring to the latch sensor. Could this be the issue, or, the fact this is the first time it's appeared, could it be because of the position the roof was left in when i eventually got it to close using the key in the door which confused the system and threw this error as the latch position wasn't where it should be at this point of the sequence?


```
Address 26: Auto Roof       Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8J7 959 255 B
  Component and/or Version: 256 VSG TT      H14 0110
           Software Coding:
            Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 000 00000
                      VCID: 3E73D87369826EEEA6F-806B
1 Fault Found:

01097 - Switch for Front Canopy Latch (F172)
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 3
                    Mileage: 167548 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2021.07.28
                    Time: 18:33:04
```
lastly - Since it started playing up, the horn confirmation for the car locking isn't working half of the time. Maybe because it doesn't think the roof is secured? Just thought i'd throw that in there too in case it helps.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking at that shopping list of Malfunctions, it seems like there's quite a few issues going on here. And if these keep coming back after clearing them, then there may be more to this than just the top.

With regards to the top, the problem I see is we don't know if these switches and sensors worked when the top was replaced.

Is this a completely brand new factory top and hardware, or a used one? If used, were all the switches & sensors tested before installation to verify they worked and did the indy run the Adaptation correctly after installation?

The fact you can't get to the hydraulic pump release valve makes me question if it was installed correctly. If the pump's not positioned correctly, that could be part of the problem. I'm not saying it is, but it could be a contributing factor.

I could say "Yeah, sure. Looks like F172 is toast" But I don't know if it was good or not when it was installed. It could be an intermittent contact failure, I honestly can't say.

My advice it to take it back to the shop that installed it and have it sorted under warranty. Print out your test report, explain what you went through, and get them to make it right. Oh, and while you're at it, find out where your crank arm tool ended up. It may be still lying on their bench somewhere. :roll:


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

There are a few, yes. But I know about the other issues. The reg plate bulb has gone, collecting Saturday. Drivers door lock sticks so it fails to open with the fob. Resorted to just sticking the key in the door as this cheap part costs so much money in labour! Radio faults are because I retro fitted the RNS-E. apparently the antenna also needs changing to be rid of this code but it works fine so I've left it.

Sorry, don't think I explained properly in the original post. Only the hydraulic pipes from the pump to the rams were replaced, but to complete the work my entire roof had to be removed and then reinstalled to gain access.

You could be right, but as the pump is doing it's job I'm not sure that's the cause. I was hoping it was going to be a quick fix and have the garage rectify the pump position when I next take it for a service so that I'm able to access the release valve. Will also mention the crank! Because I've never used it I'm questioning whether it was actually there before or not but I'll still ask them.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Chestnut - Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Not to say you've cracked it, but you may have. My roadster has the same issue, and has had for a couple of months following from 2 years of untroubled access. I've cleaned the servos, bought vcds, and slowly been driven crazy by errors. I had never made the connection, but in May I changed the battery.....!!!!!

I couldn't even get the car to complete adaptation of the roof, without failing half way through.

Guess what - bought it from Halfords (as the only one they had compatible), and looks as attached. Currently charging the old battery right now and will keep you posted.

thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

chestnutree said:


> ...my entire roof had to be removed and then reinstalled to gain access.


Understood. The hydraulic pistons, hoses and seals are a real PITA if and when they fail. Same with the drip tray - the entire top has to come out to repair them. :roll:

So back to the issue(s) at hand - it's anyone's guess if the shop did something wrong, or possibly damaged something during the removal/installation process. Not saying they did, just saying I'd take it back and have them make it right since they were the last one's to touch it. Just my two cents. ;-)

FYI - when running the Roof Adaptation, the engine should be running to keep the battery up. If it's an old original battery and you attempt the Adaptation without the engine running, odds are the battery won't hold enough charge to complete it. The Adaptation takes about 5-10 minutes if I remember correctly and if the battery goes below 10.5 volts, it's game over.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi both,

Car is booked in at the garage for this Weds. they were busy so I've had a bit of a wait.

Colsim- yes that's the battery I have. Thing is&#8230;. The roof was playing up a lot before I changed the battery. Problem is, because of all the issues I'm trying to rack my brain to remember whether this particular issue existed before I fitted the battery or not!!! Potentially not&#8230;. Potentially the previous issues of it not raising or stopping half way were low voltage and servo issues on different occasions. Come to think of it, I think it's only since the new battery that I haven't managed to close the roof during the adaption process. It may be that the latch issue has been since fitting the battery. 
It's in with the experts Wednesday. I'll mention the various issues and the possibility of the latch part of the problem being post battery replacement (could be that I have more than 1 issue). If I get the answer to the latch vs battery issue I'll feed back and let you know. 
Be interesting to know what fault codes yours is showing too?

Swiss - engine always running when doing adaptions and now running with a brand new battery.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

So changed the battery this morning, but still getting issues. maybe was hoping too much.

I've put all 3 autoscans attached. One from a week ago, it was moaning about low voltage. Today (prebattery change) was showing:

1 Fault Found:
02000 - Switch Position 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 82528 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.07.14
Time: 22:37:08

Following change - cleared the faults and autoscaned with no fault. It cleared the faults, until I touched the roof switch and the same error occurred.

At one point over the past week or so, I did run it and it gave more:

Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
Component: 256 VSG TT H13 0110 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E2534156C769E7BBDF-806A

6 Faults Found:
02000 - Switch Position 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 33
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 81980 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.03.01
Time: 01:42:43

01996 - Convertible Top Lock Switch (F294); Open 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 77321 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.07.11
Time: 03:26:36

01995 - Convertible Top Lock Switch (F295); Closed 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 77321 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.07.11
Time: 03:26:01

01097 - Switch for Front Canopy Latch (F172) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 78425 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.08.03
Time: 23:39:54

03246 - Sensor for Canopy Flap; Left (G596) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 77321 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.07.09
Time: 05:15:42

01997 - Convertible Top Locking Motor (V223) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 82150 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.05.10
Time: 05:21:42

Anyhow, was also playing with the crank to see if opening and shutting the roof latch manually would trigger the switches with the block values - but it didn't. Then managed to take the handle out, and it is slightly ajar from the motor below. So given I can't put the spindle in, thought it best to walk away rather than wrestle with it and snap it off.

I have a nasty feeling that the new battery may have nuked the switches.

Let me know what you find out at the garage on Wed, and if they know of any good experts up in Cheshire let me know.

Weirdly happy that I'm aren't alone and can work it through. Happy to try anything.

Col


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Colsim_1* - Your roof issue is directly related to *03246 - Sensor for Canopy Flap; Left (G596)*. I recommend you refer to the link below to get that resolved -

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641

If you have any further questions or need any other help, please be so kind to read through and then respond via the link below. This just helps us avoid duplicate posts on the same convertible top issues. Thanks in advance for your understanding 

*Soft top roof failure - please help!*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=622842

Check *page 23* of the post above as I've addressed and illustrated the problem you've encountered with the Crank Arm Tool; why it's stuck and how to resolve the issue.

.


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks SwissJet - tried that. I think you helped on my other post

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2017591

I don't anybody has had the issues like me and Chestnutree where the claws are not opening on roof close. I can'['t run the adaptation as I think that the switches are screwed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Colsim_1* - Have you tried a power-on manual operation of the top?

Basically it's just opening and closing the top manually with the key turned to the first position (don't start the car). This way the control module "sees" the switches and may negate the DTCs you've reported. Be sure your battery is fully charged and reporting better >12 volts.

While this method won't resolve the Roof Flap fault or the restore the function of E137 (center console switch), the power-on manual operation method often helps sort the other switches DTCs. Once you've done that, try clearing the faults and hopefully only the roof flap fault will still be present.


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes, tried all that. Not since putting the original battery back though, so might try that if I can get the handle back into position.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hopefully the new battery will sort it. The TT seems to be quite susceptible to low voltage conditions. There's been a number of various issues posted where a new battery or an overnight with a trickle charger resolved the problem.


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hopefully, min e is back on the original battery with a trickle charge permanently attached. I think with that for a couple days, and hoping for inspiration from Chestnutree's garage, as well as doing a(nother) manual roof whilst back on the old battery may give some hope (if it ever stops raining that is).

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you would be so kind, can you please continue this topic in the link below. This just helps us avoid multiple posts on the convertible top issues. Thanks in advance for your understanding 

*Soft top roof failure - please help!*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=622842


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds bit like mine was no access to adaptation etc even after cleaning servos , is his module a B and has the relays stuck like mine had ?


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

I probably won't have an update for you until next week.

When I dropped it off they asked to keep it a while to keep testing and make sure it's resolved until I have it back. I'm not free til next weds so it will be after then.

Bobbobb: unless I read your message incorrectly, I also don't see the roof module in VCDS if I go straight to it. For some reason on mine it's only available after I complete a full dtc scan and then address 26 is visible to access and run the adaption.

Nick


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Still no update I'm afraid.

Indie hasn't managed to get to the bottom of it. They're currently waiting for the results from a test report to come back. Slight possibility it could be the roof control unit but I'm hoping not!

At least if they're struggling, we know it's not an easy fix we missed&#8230;..

Nick


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Ouch - that's good and not good news.

Keep me posted, mine has now stopped even thinking about reopening now. So frustrating with the last days of summer.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

chestnutree said:


> Still no update I'm afraid.
> 
> Indie hasn't managed to get to the bottom of it. They're currently waiting for the results from a test report to come back. Slight possibility it could be the roof control unit but I'm hoping not!
> 
> ...


mine was the roof control module apparently the B series had relay problems and i ended up buying a D plugged in no coding nothing vagcom reconised it and roof worked straight away,

if you near me ill let you plug mine into your car and see if it works before spending £100 on ebay


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

chestnutree said:


> Still no update I'm afraid.
> 
> Indie hasn't managed to get to the bottom of it. They're currently waiting for the results from a test report to come back. Slight possibility it could be the roof control unit but I'm hoping not!
> 
> ...


mine was the roof control module apparently the B series had relay problems and i ended up buying a D plugged in no coding nothing vagcom reconised it and roof worked straight away,

if you near me ill let you plug mine into your car and see if it works before spending £100 on ebay


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Appreciate the offer, but I'm south Warwickshire.

Although £100 is still £100, it's better than I expected! Garage also said they'd source one second hand if it was that which needed replacing to save a bit of money.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Bobbobb,

Where is it located and how easy is it to swap.

I guess you the B and D versions are dectated by letter at the end of the part number 8J7959255D, .8J7959255B

C


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

It's in the boot under the carpet on the right hand side. In one of the cutouts in the polystyrene slightly further back from the battery.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The module is on the right side, between the air compressor and battery -


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

SwissJetPilot said:


> The module is on the right side, between the air compressor and battery -


that's it but what' supposed to be in the gap other side ? as mines got nothing in either


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's for Sirius or XM modules used in North America. In coupes, that's where the antenna module goes. Roadsters have the antenna module on the end of the dash next to the glove box. That's why that space is empty on European Roadsters.

*What are these unused connectors for?*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1962041


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

So, I'm definitely a 8J7959255B - rather than a D, so keen to see if chestnutree replace works before shelling out 100 notes on a new one.

Bobbobb - what were your symptoms that led you to replace the control unit - it you have the same as me and Chestnut, the roof would error (lots), then retract ok, then close and hit the roof claws on the roof (as they failed to open).

I think I also saw a E version of the controller on one page (8J7959255E), but it doesn't seem readily available for purchase. Any other pointers that the trusted ebay for parts welcome.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

swiss jet helped me out a lot. i was having issues where roof went nearly up got stuck and i had to close by hand then error saying roof motor and i cleaned the servos but i could not run the adaptation, i tested motor ran ok then tried another motor
but still the same, checked whole mech and swapped that but still the same so changed roof switch still the same, i took the control module out looked inside and the relays had no top on and smelt a little burned so replace module and worked straight away no configuring to car or anything. i rang tps and they quoted silly price but did say the B had had this sort of problem.

heres a item the same and this is also guy i got it off

274458101956 on ebay

hope this helps


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just as an FYI, my German spec 2007 Roadster has the Rev B module. The only top problem I've encountered was with the roof flaps servos. I cleaned them up, ran the Adaptation and since then it's all worked perfectly.


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Chestnutree, any luck on getting a new control unit and it resolving the issues?


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Still not heard back from the garage. Said they'd call when they have an update. Must still be baffling them!


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

chestnutree said:


> m the garage. Said they'd call when they have an update. Must still be baffl


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

So decided to just go for it and buy another roof control module for £85 off ebay. Basically, no difference. Still flashing light, and movement.

Going into winter not a problem apart from when I hit 30 mph and the dash tells me roof not secure but it clearly is as manually locked it. So next step is the switches in the roof latch that confirm it is shut as that could be the cause. I know I can buy the full assembly but does anyone know it you can just buy the micro switches?

Thanks

Col


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

do you have vagcom as you can see the switches closed and open in that to tell if they are faulty.
i have a full set of switches if your in need


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can buy the micro-switches, but you'll have to get the component they're connected to from eBay and remove them yourself. As far as I know, Audi does not sell the switches as individual parts, as they are a piece-part to an assembly just like a contact switches would be in the door lock assembly.

Follow the link below and check out page 13. Then scroll down the page near the bottom. I have posted a series of Roadster top components that show the micro switches. All of these images came off parts for sale on eBay.









Convertible / Soft Top Roof Failure - Please Help!


@ Graham'sTT - Yep, I agree a manual roof saves a lot of headaches. My old MGA, MGB and Gen 1 Miata all had them. My Honda 2000 had an automatic roof, but no flaps, and like the rest of the car, it was bullet proof! Given the Audi TT is a premium luxury sports car, Audi probably figured their...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Chestnut, any update from the garage?


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,
Apologies for the absence from this post. For some reason i've stopped receiving e-mail notifications when there's a response.
I've just called the garage for an update. They also tried fitting a new control unit for the issue to still persist. They still don't appear to be too confident on what the issue may be but they're now looking at the lock motor being at fault. Potentially overheating and then staying in this position? They want to run more tests before ordering one as apparently they're quite expensive. Great!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chestnutree* - So this garage is proceeding with no fault codes?? Interesting. If the motor was faulting, I'm pretty sure there would be a DTC to let you know. Sounds like these guys are just guessing at this point. There's not really that many parts that can go wrong; Controller, Latch motor and Hydraulic pump. That's pretty much it. If any of the switches failed, an OBDII scan would show the fault.

If you're not in a hurry, you might want to hold off and try to find one on eBay. I paid 30-Euro earlier this year for one as a spare. They're a bit difficult to find, but every now and then someone parts out a top.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Another update but not good news i'm afraid.

The garage have exhausted all avenues and have sadly had to admit defeat with this one. They haven't changed the roof motor so i guess this still stands as a possibility but they just can't work it out. So, turning the tables, if @Colsim_1 fixes his i'd love to know what the resolution was  Or if anyone else out there may know? Slightly annoying after spending so much money replacing the hydraulic pipes only a few months earlier and i now still can't use it.

On the plus side, they haven't charged me any labour at all even though they've spent hours on it which is good of them.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chestnutree* - Are there still no fault codes at all under Address 26?


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *chestnutree* - Are there still no fault codes at all under Address 26?


Nope. Only the switch position which you mentioned was generic for the switch being disabled when a fault is detected. I just don’t know where to go from here…..


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chestnutree* - Can you run a new fault scan and post your results?

Also take a look at the measurement blocks under Groups 007 and 008. When I went back to review this post and go over everything that's been done these values under Group 008 seem odd -









According to the block data specifications, these values should be somewhere between ~42 (closed) and ~184 (open). However the data shown here seems way off -

Block 1: Sw. Thresh. (open) Flap Left (G596) = *70.0*
Block 2: Conv. Top Flap Sensor Left (G596) = *39.0*
Block 3: Sw. Thresh. (open) Flap Right (G597) = *70.0*
Block 4: Conv. Top Flap Sensor Right (G597) = *38.0*

A value of 70 seems too low and 39 and 38 are obviously below the ~42 threshold. 
Here you can see Group 007 and 008 values from my Roadster -









For comparison, you might want to compare your block values against those shown in this post under Section 1.4.








FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Convertible Measurement Blocks, Fault...


Section 1 - Convertible Top Fault Codes - When the roof fails to operate properly, it will require an OBDII scan device such as a Ross-Tech VCDS or OBD-dongle device; (e.g. OBDeleven, Carista, etc.) in order to identify the DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code) and affected components. Since fault...




www.ttforum.co.uk




Given everything you've done up to this point I'm still suspect of the roof flap servos despite the lack of fault codes against them. It might be worth opening them up again just to make sure the PCB traces are not damaged and pay special attention to the little copper "fingers" on the gear as there have been reports of these being bent while being reassembled.








The elephant in the room could also be a bad console switch (E137). While I haven't read any reports of them failing, it's not impossible either. It might be worth putting a meter on it to check that it's working properly.

The only other thing I can think of is a damaged wiring harness. Again, not an issue I have seen reported against the Mk2, but on other Audi convertibles it has been come up a few times. It wouldn't require pulling the top but would require doing a point-to-point continuity test to verity the harness is okay.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi @SwissJetPilot,

Unfortunately I haven't been able to carry out any of the steps above. For some reason, since having it back from the garage i'm no longer able to read from the ODB port. When running an auto scan it states function not supported by gateway. See photo attached plus one from the port test. I've plugged, unplugged numerous times, used a different laptop, stopped/started the car, locked, unlocked and started the car etc etc over and over again but i can't get it to read just once 

Really getting to the point now where i fear i'm going to have to give up on this car but i really don't want to.....

Without being able to access the faults and read sensors i'm pretty screwed. Since it came back from the garage the rear window demister won't activate. The button illuminates for a couple of seconds and then goes out. I think it's because the car thinks the roof isn't secure so it deactivates the rear demister.

Sometimes when i start the engine, it states roof function not available and the fault light for the roof flashes for the whole journey but this doesn't happen every time. When it does happen, every time i go above 30mph it beeps again to say roof not secure so if i'm fluctuating around this speed it will become incredibly annoying. Yet, sometimes i don't get an error but it won't let me operate the roof still. Also, 50% of the time i don't get a horn beep confirmation that the car is locked and alarmed which again i'm putting down to the car thinking the roof isn't secure so it's not activating the alarm. If only i could clear the codes and ensure it was shut properly.......

@Colsim_1 did you get any further with yours?

Nick


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chestnutree* - Have you updated the *Ross Tech software* on your laptop? You might try that first, and then run it again. Just looking at my laptop, my last update was version 21.3 and they're now at 21.9.

If you have an old battery, then that can be an issue as the MK2 TT seems to be quite sensitive to a dodgy battery. It's a good idea to have the engine running when scanning and/or operating the roof to keep the voltage up as even an auto scan can drain a weak battery. I've actually run mine down from 12v to less than 10v but it was the OEM factory fitted battery which I replaced a few years ago.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi @SwissJetPilot,

The version of Ross Tech i'm using is the latest version which my cable will work with. If i use a later version the cable i have doesn't work. Not had issues with it up until now.

A new battery was fitted last year when these issues started and i had the engine running every time i tried except for one (Just as a test).


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chestnutree* - You might want to join the *Ross Tech Forum *and see if they can help. This was posted back in Sep 2, 2021 regarding the *21.9 release* which might be helpful. Jump on the existing post, upload the pictures from above, and see if they are able to help. Uwe Ross will always ask for an auto scan to prove you're using his product, but since you can't get that far, the images you have should suffice.


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

@chestnutree Look at the picture on what we've managed to do!!! One TT with a roof that opens/closes and actually latches on.

So after buying a new controller, new roof latch, cleaning servos, and buying VCDS ~ I gave up. I knew a guy, that knew a guy who was a wizard with TTs roofs, so I gave him a call. He was really booked up, so booked a slot a few weeks ago. In 5 minutes, playing with VCDS he diagnosed that he thought it was a small switch called a hall sensor. He has seen it before, it corrodes inside it and stops giving the signal that the roof is closing (and to open the latches). So 2 options, full roof replacement by Audi (not a chance), or he could replace the sensor (an F171 Sensor) by cutting the old one out and resplicing in a new one. The cost of the part was only £65 (cheaper than ebay).

Agreeing to go ahead, 45 minutes later with him with long surgical tools (really!, it is a nightmare to get to, but saved dismantling the roof) the part was replaced and the roof was like new. He is in Leicester, and it took me longer to drive there from Chester.

After spending hundreds on my roulette diagnostics, he fixed it for less than a couple of hundred quid (parts and labour!).

So the moral of the story - go to the expert who knows how to fix TT roofs. If you are still stuck, I would bit the bullet and take it Khurrum at vagpro.co.uk, 07834770567.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@* Colsim_1 - *That's great you found someone who can replace a F171 Hall Switch. From the picture in the SSP391, it does not look like fun to replace or even access. Since you have a VCDS, I'm curious if you ever saw a DTC for *01092 - Convertible top Stowed Switch (F171)*.

• Roadster DTC list can he found *here*.
• Images are from *Self Study Program SSP391* can be found *here*.


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

No, it never flagged to me. 
The guy is a genius and managed to sort it within 30 minutes of diagnosis, with the longest scissors and tweezers I’ve seen. Think 1960s hospital programmes and you won’t be far away.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

@Colsim_1 this is brilliant news!!! After feeling so disheartened and considering parting with my pride and joy you’ve given me a little hope!!!! Thanks so much for coming back to share this. 
Also thanks for the PM, this gave me an email notification unlike replies to this post for some reason.
I’m based in south Warwickshire so Leicester isn’t too far for me (depending which side). I’ll most certainly be contacting him especially at that price. Is it a proper garage or someone doing this from home? Not that it matters as I’ll still be going but just out of interest. How did you come across him?
Cheers
Nick


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

@SwissJetPilot i managed to sort VCDS. Looks like my cable is on its way out. Just had another play today and if I hold it at a certain angle at the laptop end it works. 
even though the roof light is constantly flashing and beeps when I go over 30mph to say it’s not secure, I had no fault codes. If I press the roof button then I just get the standard switch position error which after clearing still doesn’t stop the fault light flashing.
It’s strange @Colsim_1 didn’t get an error for a sensor but as our issues appear identical I can only assume that’s my issue too.
Now that I’ve got VCDS working I’ve attached the measuring block readings as requested. 
cheers
Nick


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chestnutree* - I believe your fault code is directly related to E139 (the convertible top switch in the center console) which has been deactivated by the J256 Controller. This will happen anytime the Controller sees a fault is registered. Fortunately your roof flaps values are all in spec; (Closed) ~42, (Open) ~184 so that's good. 

Have you tried a power-on manual cycle? This just means you turn the ignition on (but don't start the engine) and then manually open and close the top. This will sometimes reset the top.

While you're doing a power-on manual cycle, have the VCDS set up and keep an eye on Groups 001 and 006 and watch the 5th digit to see if it changes from 0 to 1 or 1 to 0 indicating the hall sensor is registering. You can refer to *this post* for more information on Address 26 Measuring Blocks -

*Group 001 - Convertible Top Status (Actual)*
Block 1 - Convertible Top Status: Specification (Closed) 11010 (Open) 01001
• xxxx? = Convertible Top Open Position Switch (F171)

*Group 006 - Convertible Top Status (Before Fault - While OK)*
Block 1 - Convertible Top Status
• xxxx? = Convertible Top Open Position Switch (F171)

If all else fails, I would go with *Colsim_1*'s advice and have a shop that knows how to repair this problem go through it sort it for you.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I contacted www.vagpro.co.uk and they explained the failure of the Hall Switch can be attributed to corrosion if the silicon seal fails. Since these parts are not available from Audi, this does not look like a DIY repair so thankfully there's a shop that can sort this.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Swiss,

In my first roadster, I snapped the crank tool in the lock when trying to close it manually after the flaps failed. Therefore I’m a little nervous doing this manually. Now that I know of a guy who could hopefully sort this for me after trying and failing for so long I think in this instance I’m going to book in with him.

Normally I would have a go myself but as this is just fact finding to potentially find a fault which I wouldn’t be able to fix myself then I’ll leave it in his capable hands. Anything else, I’ll be sure to DIY it.
Thanks for your always helpful and informative replies. I’ll post an update once it’s been seen to by vagpro.
Cheers
Nick


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chestnutree* - If you snapped the Crank Arm Tool (CAT) then you didn't use it correctly. But you're not the first person to break one. Audi's instructions for how to use it are a bit  to be honest. However, you should check the spline shaft inside the latch motor and make sure the threaded stud from the CAT (detail 3) are not broken off inside and replace it otherwise the CAT can't be used to remove it. If the CAT is broken, you should definitely replace it if you haven't already in the event you ever need to manually open or close the top again in the future. See the instructions *here* for future reference.

Repair Kit Drive Shaft Convertible Top Latch: P/N 8J7 871 563
https://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/produ ... 8410C.html

Crank Arm Tool (Emergency Key): P/N 8J7 825 381 A
https://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/produ ... 5381A.html

I agree. This isn't something I would bother with. Since this guy is local and can sort it, no sense playing around with it especially since it's all guess work and we have no idea what parts are used or the technique required. Hopefully you can at least watch and learn and maybe pass along some tid-bits of information. I doubt he will let you film what he does, but if you have the time to watch, it would be interesting to know what's involved and what parts he uses to do the repair. Also, if he replaced anything, pictures and part numbers would be awesome. 

FYI - Since this is the first post I am aware of for the F171/F202 Hall Sensor issues I have added it to this post in the KB -








FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Compendium of Convertible Soft Top...


This first link will take you to a comprehensive post on all things associated with the Roadster. For anyone new to the Forum, this is probably the best place to learn all about your Mk2 Roadster. FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Fixed!!!! I’m SO happy!
<2 mins to diagnose and around 30 mins to replace the sensor. It was the same faulty hall switch sensor. What a shame this didn’t appear on the fault code readout I was doing on VCDS (not that I could have replaced it myself).

Thanks so much for finding VagPro’s details and coming back to me with it @Colsim_1. Without this I’d probably be parting with my much loved car by now. He’s a very friendly guy and definitely knows what he’s doing. 
Thanks for your advice and input along the way too as always @SwissJetPilot 

Nick


----------



## Colsim_1 (Jul 15, 2021)

So please for you. You must be thrilled. Karrum is a Genius and I wouldn't even bother trying to sort my roof with any other issues, it is going straight to him.

I'm about to part with mine, now the roof is fixed. Just invested in a X5 so gone completely the other way on cars (Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale)

Really pleased for you.

Col


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Colsim_1 said:


> So please for you. You must be thrilled. Karrum is a Genius and I wouldn't even bother trying to sort my roof with any other issues, it is going straight to him.
> 
> I'm about to part with mine, now the roof is fixed. Just invested in a X5 so gone completely the other way on cars (Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale)
> 
> ...


Can I have your number plate? 😁


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Looks great! But I don’t recognize the head unit - what brand/model is it?
Cheers 
Jez


----------

